

The first Tizen smartphone isn’t an “Android killer”–it’s a bad Android clone - javipas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/02/samsung-z1-review-the-first-tizen-smartphone-still-feels-like-plan-b/1/

======
PhantomGremlin
TL;DR: In addition to the headline, one other sentence can summarize it:

    
    
       Tizen is a big rolled-up ball of every other
       failed Linux-based smartphone OS.
    

But I only read page 1 of 4. Maybe there are additional insights to be gained
from the other pages?

